# Trying to lose my fat fast! please help!



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey peeps, how are you all?

Right i am currently trying to burn fat to see where im at with my muscle mass. Im 12stone 4 pounds but have a bit of a pot belly, fat underneath my stomach muscles also aswell as on my breast area.

Im having an intake of 1400 calories a day, which consists of 150g of protein, 75g carbs and taking multivitamins.

Now alongside doing this every monday, wednesday and friday i do press ups, sit ups, planks, lunges and squats at home and every tuesday, thursday and saturday im running on a morning before breakfast for about a mile or as much i can do of it as im extremely unfit at the moment.

Im planning on doing this for six weeks and then hopefully ill be able to afford to hit the gym by then to increase muscle.

Can anyone advise me on if this is going to work to burn the fat off and how long it will take before i start seeing a difference?

Cheers


----------



## fishro (May 26, 2009)

how old are you ???


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jonathan Nemo said:


> . , fat underneath my stomach muscles
> 
> Cheers


id go see a doctor......QUICK ;-)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

1400 calories + exercise will definitely lose weight. If your not worried about muscle as of yet then go for it, i would swap some of your calories for fat, as there is plenty of health benefits for fat in your diet. Dont believe the fat eaten = fat person brigade. The only way fat makes you fat is by eating more calories than you burn but on a diet that restricted i cant see that being possible


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jonathan Nemo said:


> Hey peeps, how are you all?
> 
> Right i am currently trying to burn fat to see where im at with my muscle mass. Im 12stone 4 pounds but have a bit of a pot belly, fat underneath my stomach muscles also aswell as on my breast area.
> 
> ...


carefull how quick u lose ur fat mate.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> carefull how quick u lose ur fat mate.


Why? Im not being rude, just curious


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I personally don't think it's that important how fast you lose it if your not yet worried about muscle catabolism. The main factor is how much you increase your calories after you have lost it. That's when care needs to be taken!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> I personally don't think it's that important how fast you lose it if your not yet worried about muscle catabolism. The main factor is how much you increase your calories after you have lost it. That's when care needs to be taken!


So basically im in that category, im not fussed about muscle loss for the time being, i train to kind of preserve me strength, but mainly cardio and big compounds for fat burning. Once the goal is reached, how much of an increase in Kcal is suggested first off?

Cheers


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> Why? Im not being rude, just curious


muscle loss  "to see where im at with my muscle mass" i dont get the impression he's wanting to lose what he has/if any.

or do u mean "why" do u lose muscle while dieting fast?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> im not fussed about muscle loss for the time being


why?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> muscle loss  "to see where im at with my muscle mass" i dont get the impression he's wanting to lose what he has/if any.
> 
> or do u mean "why" do u lose muscle while dieting fast?


No just generally, i know about catabolism etc... Just im loosing fat fairly fast., thought there may be some other reason in particular


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

There is no quick way unfortunately, but stick to a good diet and cardio in the morning fasted is the best way and you will see results in a month if you honestly stick to it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> No just generally, i know about catabolism etc... Just im loosing fat fairly fast., thought there may be some other reason in particular


depends how long u plan keeping the fat off imo...if ur losing fat fairly fast ur just setting urself up for a major rebound after u up ur cals again, perfect for a bulk/cut type of training. but if u plan on keepin it off keep it slowwwwww


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Why do you need to lose the weight ''fast''. If you lose the weight fast you will be losing muscle which will mean you will not look any better. If you lose the weight more slowly it will be a lot easier to keep the weight off and easier to stick to the diet as you are not starving yourself. Personally for myself I find I don't need to count calories I just eat healthier.

Get yourself into good eating habits rather than ''dieting'' and you will be more likely to keep the fat off rather than getting into yo-yo dieting that people keep finding themselves in. Extreme diets are stupid and since your not even that heavy is not needed.


----------



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow guys. I didnt expect such many responses.

Im 25.

Yes once im at my desired bmi, looking around 10%, my protein and carb rate will increase and calories will be up around 2500 - 3000 so i can start putting muscle on over the autumn winter time.

Im doin this diet so my muscles tone up and my body uses to fat stored as energy. I only train for 45mins as i dont want to train in a catabloic state as i will just lose the mass.


----------



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> depends how long u plan keeping the fat off imo...if ur losing fat fairly fast ur just setting urself up for a major rebound after u up ur cals again, perfect for a bulk/cut type of training. but if u plan on keepin it off keep it slowwwwww


Its mainly for the summer as i live on the beach basically!


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Should have thought about this back in April really. Its summer now, even though you wouldnt think so from the weather.


----------



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

Franko1 said:


> Should have thought about this back in April really. Its summer now, even though you wouldnt think so from the weather.


Hahaha, i know. But im hoping summer lasts till october as our seasons are messed up anyway!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jonathan Nemo said:


> Wow guys. I didnt expect such many responses.
> 
> Im 25.
> 
> ...


sorry mate, you don't understand how the body works.

You will lose MUSCLE first. You will become "skinny fat"; happens to a lot of girls who diet.....

to get an idea of what happens to your body when you diet, and how to counteract the issues, this is an excellent guide:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8

its a free download of a great book.

it runs you through three different diets, and shows how/why each one improves on the previous one, as well as how your body reacts... you will achieve your goals better if you read this book first..

you will not put the muscle on that you lose when you up your cals after your severe diet....


----------



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> sorry mate, you don't understand how the body works.
> 
> You will lose MUSCLE first. You will become "skinny fat"; happens to a lot of girls who diet.....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info dude. But may i just mention, im not looking to build muscle. not yet, im stripping down to see where i am with my muscle mass. Im working out to lose the fat. Im eating enough protein to maintain the muscle that i have at the moment so i dont deplete then.

I dont understand you saying though that ill be skinny fat as im eating enough protein to keep it there, and as many body builders when they rip up will cut most carbs out of their diet and thats where most calories come from but they dont become skinny fat and their calorie intake will be lower to rip up? In a way it just came across that no -one would ever lose fat, just muscle?

That isnt a personal attack on yourself or how you train or diet, just the explanation seemed that way out.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

dont make sense to me either

last sentence says

you will not put the muscle on that you lose when you up your cals after your severe diet....

errrm if hes training and eating to build muscle then he will over time

maybe just worded wrong?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> carefull how quick u lose ur fat mate.


The quicker the better imo.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jonathan Nemo said:


> Thanks for the info dude. But may i just mention, im not looking to build muscle. not yet, im stripping down to see where i am with my muscle mass. Im working out to lose the fat. Im eating enough protein to maintain the muscle that i have at the moment so i dont deplete then.
> 
> I dont understand you saying though that ill be skinny fat as im eating enough protein to keep it there, and as many body builders when they rip up will cut most carbs out of their diet and thats where most calories come from but they dont become skinny fat and their calorie intake will be lower to rip up? In a way it just came across that no -one would ever lose fat, just muscle?
> 
> That isnt a personal attack on yourself or how you train or diet, just the explanation seemed that way out.


you miss a very important part about comp bodybuilders- AAS retain amino acids, so a comp body builder can cut carbs, and usually the body then strips amino acids from muscle to make glucose-this happens WHENEVER you go low carb, and its called gluconeogenesis:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gluconeogenesis

to stop muscle being stripped away, you need to eat 2g of protein per lb of bodyweight- well this is roughly what a comp BB does... while taking AAS- the truth is, they also take T3 to increase Protein Turn Over Rate (PTOR):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_turnover

http://jn.nutrition.org/content/130/4/784.full

effect of T3:

The thyroid gland controls how quickly the body uses energy, makes proteins, and controls how sensitive the body should be to other hormones.

from:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid

consequently, with the use of AAS and T3, comp bodybuilders drop carbs and fats, but FORCE the body to retain muscle rather than strip it for energy.. naturally this is impossible.

Thats why i say read the book- you will learn how the body reacts to dieting... i'm not making this up..



ashie1986 said:


> dont make sense to me either
> 
> last sentence says
> 
> ...


http://www.rodrigoborges.com/pdf/forca_19.pdf

well if you look at all the links I've posted, plus this last one in particular, you'll notice that in the discussion it specifically states that while exercise may prevent some muscle catabolism, it doesn't build muscle (deposit protein)- there is a mention of other factors such as "feeding' the point being that to build muscle you will need to eat more protein.... as well as exercise...

the problems is if your training hard and dieting, cortisol raises more than usual... and you lose more muscle than you should- hence the role of AAS in dieting is even greater for retaining muscle mass...

losing "weight" is easy- but most of the threads on here are about losing fat, while NOT losing muscle- as its actually very hard to build muscle (without gaining fat again.. so defeats the purpose of your diet)... thats the challenge- lose fat, not muscle....

AND before anybody mentions a natural comp... lets not beat around the bush- you can use clenbuterol (anti-catabolic), HGH and other peptides, and in fact insulin (great for keto dieting, and anabolic at the same time!) and pass a drugs test for natural BBs..


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i see

so best to use anavar while cutting would you say?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> i see
> 
> so best to use anavar while cutting would you say?


absolutely. AAS are more important when dieting than when bulking!

without AAS, the body will ALWAYS lose muscle first. This is a fact- muscle is metabolically expensive, and from the body's perspective, muscle is NOTHING MORE than a source of amino acids for repair/energy; much like fat is storage/source of energy only.

it doesn't matter which AAS you use to diet. All work. Only difference is for comp BBs, 4 weeks out of comp they don't want to retain any water, so use anavar/winstrol/masteron etc.

Of course AAS are only the well known ones.. you can use DNP to diet, and its protein sparing- i.e preserves muscle... and burns loads of fat fast...


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i tried to send you a pm mate but says your inbox is full


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

So Ausbuilt, what would you recommend to someone who just can't do low carb/high fat (i.e keto/bodyopus).

Have tried before but I can't get past the mental thing with fats.

Or is keto the only way to diet?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> So Ausbuilt, what would you recommend to someone who just can't do low carb/high fat (i.e keto/bodyopus).
> 
> Have tried before but I can't get past the mental thing with fats.
> 
> Or is keto the only way to diet?


keto has metabolic advantages- like unused ketones get excreted- you can't redeposit them as fat; your body can't strip muscle for energy when in ketosis! its the ONLY diet thats protein sparing...

however,

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/articles-forum/1157-dieting-getting-ready-competition.html

I'm doing that diet right now... along with test prop/tren ace, clen, T3+T4, HGH and DNP (i alternate 2days on thyroid with clen/2day on ephedrine, the rest i take every day)... I'm in my 3rd week... and am getting vascular quads for the first time in 15 years..

after my last keto diet cycle, i didn't fee like more fatty foods in the hot weather..

any diet can work.. but you need more drugs on a traditional diet to achieve the effects of a keto diet (the keto one only needs the thyroid, the rest are optional).


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> carefull how quick u lose ur fat mate.


sorry bit off topic but ive just been wondering since i clocked ur avi. is that one of ur mrs`s tops ur wearing?? lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> keto has metabolic advantages- like unused ketones get excreted- you can't redeposit them as fat; your body can't strip muscle for energy when in ketosis! its the ONLY diet thats protein sparing...
> 
> however,
> 
> ...


That could suit me. Low carb is not an issue. It's the fats I can't get used too.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

ashie1986 said:


> i see
> 
> so best to use anavar while cutting would you say?


Anavar and Clen  Supposedly works like a charm


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

didnt want to start the gear untill fat was gone , thought it would be useless but fuk it , its going to help so may aswell start now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> sorry bit off topic but ive just been wondering since i clocked ur avi. is that one of ur mrs`s tops ur wearing?? lol


lol na man 1 of ur mum's  have a look at my thread...will explain all 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/142433-get-photo-up.html


----------



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

Someone mentioned about eating fats....what type of fats r these and where am I to get them from?

I just read pscarbs timed carbs sticky and its really good and think I may change to it as I know its tested and looks like it works


----------



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

Someone mentioned about eating fats....what type of fats r these and where am I to get them from?

I just read pscarbs timed carbs sticky and its really good and think I may change to it as I know its tested and looks like it works


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jonathan Nemo said:


> Someone mentioned about eating fats....what type of fats r these and where am I to get them from?
> 
> I just read pscarbs timed carbs sticky and its really good and think I may change to it as I know its tested and looks like it works


if you're serious about cutting then the only fats you eat are EFA- mostly that you add to your diet via a handful of brazil/cashew nuts, or even better by just adding a tbsp or 2 of udo's choice oil to your salads (more/better EFAs and less carbs..)


----------



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

Cheers aus!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Even though theres been alot of help on here, dont make the mistake I made, devote plenty of time searching through threads, pays off!


----------

